# Roller ball that takes fountain pen ink



## apple320 (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got this one off the lathe this afternoon.
It takes ink like a regular fountain pen in a converter.












Chris


----------



## RAdams (Apr 12, 2010)

Your work is so inspirational to me!!! I wish i could be a fly on the wall of your shop for just a day or two! That is so innovative. I am speachless. AMAZING WORK!


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 12, 2010)

Is that the "rolling writer" (or whatever it is called) that Richard Greenlaw has now?


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 12, 2010)

Sweet idea! How well does it work in practice?


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> Is that the "rolling writer" (or whatever it is called) that Richard Greenlaw has now?



Yes that is the one.

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Your work is so inspirational to me!!! I wish i could be a fly on the wall of your shop for just a day or two! That is so innovative. I am speachless. AMAZING WORK!



Just in case you find the wings here is the shop lol
















Chris


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 13, 2010)

I like your collar section.  I was looking at those but was not crazy about the plasic nib and now that I see it on yours I don't care for it still.  Is it possible to get rid of all that plastic like basically to just part it all right down to go inside a home made metal section that would look more like a traditional rollerball pen?


----------



## chriselle (Apr 13, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I like your collar section.  I was looking at those but was not crazy about the plasic nib and now that I see it on yours I don't care for it still.  Is it possible to get rid of all that plastic like basically to just part it all right down to go inside a home made metal section that would look more like a traditional rollerball pen?




+1  If the nib was metal it would be cherry!  Nice front section BTW.


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I like your collar section.  I was looking at those but was not crazy about the plasic nib and now that I see it on yours I don't care for it still.  Is it possible to get rid of all that plastic like basically to just part it all right down to go inside a home made metal section that would look more like a traditional rollerball pen?



So a metal section not a plastic one like I made or are you talking about the nose cone that still shows on mine?  Just trying to understand lol.

Chris


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 13, 2010)

Chris,
Very cool.  I love your shop set up as well.  Too bad I don't live in Upstate NY anymore, I would take a road trip and say "Hi".   Is the light in back of your 7x12 mounted to the table or is it a magnetic base?  Just wondering, I need to see what I am doing.....


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 13, 2010)

apple320 said:


> So a metal section not a plastic one like I made or are you talking about the nose cone that still shows on mine?  Just trying to understand lol.
> 
> Chris



I'm talking about the nose cone, not your collar you made.  The collar idea is fine, but it makes for a bulky pen like a Churchill style which I personally don't care for.  I would prefer just the feed and the nib tip and make the entire section out of metal like a JR Gent type ball point pen would be, but with a converter..that's would be a great option.


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

cnirenberg said:


> Chris,
> Very cool.  I love your shop set up as well.  Too bad I don't live in Upstate NY anymore, I would take a road trip and say "Hi".   Is the light in back of your 7x12 mounted to the table or is it a magnetic base?  Just wondering, I need to see what I am doing.....



It was an old Ikea clip on that I took apart and mounted it into the small control box behind the lathe.  I had to drill a couple holes, one for the wire and the second to screw in the neck of the light but it seemed to work good.  If I was buying a light I would get one like I have by the small buffing lathe and mount over the lathe as then I could work without my glasses on.

Chris


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 13, 2010)

Are the two parts held together inside the collar with threads, glue or some other method?

Thanks,
Chuckie


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> Are the two parts held together inside the collar with threads, glue or some other method?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chuckie



They are threaded a M6.5 x 0.5 the same as their nib units.

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

All done.  A really smooth and wet writer.

















Chris


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks great Chris.  I like that blank, it has nice ribbons in it.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 13, 2010)

WOWZA! Exactly how many lathes do you have? That is a NICE SHOP!


----------



## apple320 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Laths*



RAdams said:


> WOWZA! Exactly how many lathes do you have? That is a NICE SHOP!



Only 5.  My Taig does not have a stand yet. I would like to get one more of the green bench lathe and set it up as a full time taper and chuck work lathe only. If it comes on sale next spring I will grab it. The  South Bend is a 1941 and the rest were bought new.

Chris


----------



## RAdams (Apr 13, 2010)

my shop has shop envy! 

Amazing stuff! And you are a master in that shop! Your work is off the chain!


----------



## Mark (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful work. Very nice.. You must have one of those robot vacuums for your shop. I don't see any dust/dirt at all....


----------



## apple320 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mark said:


> Beautiful work. Very nice.. You must have one of those robot vacuums for your shop. I don't see any dust/dirt at all....



Thanks a lot.


Robot vacuums    No they are called kids wanting to earn money at my business so cleaning dad's play room is part of the deal. lol

Chris


----------



## johncrane (Apr 14, 2010)

Your pen looks great Chris!  and
From the shop photos, looks like the South Bend does a lot of the work nice,


----------



## Rafael (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow that looks beautiful! And great blank - the ribbons are awesome!


----------

